# Does it matter if rhinos become extinct?



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

It seems that poaching may bring the end to these creatures.  However, other creatures have become extinct over the years either from human behavior or natural selection.  Perhaps extinction is just the way of the world and in many cases doesn't really disrupt the balance of life...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

It matters to the rhinos.

It matters because they are being slaughtered to provide horn for traditional Chinese medicine and it is a total nonsense anyway.
When were Rhinos last found in China? Probably as far back as the Eocene period.

It matters to the tourism industry of African countries.

It just matters, that's all.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

But supposing some snakes or spiders became extinct, would it matter?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 30, 2015)

All animals matter. Although I'd be fine with mozzies, midges, fleas becoming extinct.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> But supposing some snakes or spiders became extinct, would it matter?



All part of the web of life. If all the spiders became extinct, we'd have very little to eat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> All part of the web of life. If all the spiders became extinct, we'd have very little to eat.



Plus we would not learn the dance when we walk through their webs!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

But does the web need all of a particular species?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes. The dead ones and the live ones. 
Both serve a purpose in the economy of life.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

But we can tighten our belts a little and still live with a reduced economy of life...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

Eliminate spiders and be prepared to eat grasshoppers.
It's the new economy and I guarantee you will prefer to tighten your belt.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Chocolate coated grasshoppers could do it for me.  But Rhino meat?  Nah...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

How about scorpions?







Spiders are better deep fried


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Now, if McDonalds served them I would go back...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2015)

If mankind were to be become extinct things would probably be a LOT better ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Chocolate coated grasshoppers could do it for me.  But Rhino meat?  Nah...


I ate grasshoppers in Uganda.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Chocolate coated grasshoppers could do it for me.  But Rhino meat?  Nah...





Ameriscot said:


> I ate grasshoppers in Uganda.



I could make a fortune!!!
.

.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Did you enjoy them?  I hear they are high in protein and have no fat...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Did you enjoy them?  I hear they are high in protein and have no fat...



Nope and they where not fat..


----------



## Debby (Jul 30, 2015)

In 1958 Mao ordered the extermination of sparrows in China.  He had determined that they were filthy, a nuisance and they were a major competitor for the grain that the Chinese were able to grow for humans.  So the population would drive sparrows away from their neighbourhoods via noise makers, pots and spoons, anything that made noise and frightened the birds away to only find a peaceful place to land where poisoned grain had been laid down for them.  They literally were hauling away truckloads of dead birds.

By 1960, they'd begun to realize the mistake they made as that country fell into a famine that killed 30 million people.  With the birds gone, the number of insects ballooned and ultimately, China found itself importing sparrows from Russia.

Every animal has a place in this balancing act and if something about their design doesn't work out and they naturally go extinct, something else moves in to take its place and the balance continues.  But when we start taking away other beings arbitrarily, bad things happen.  Rhino's may not be keeping insect levels in control or maybe they are.  Maybe their manure supports the health of the environment.  

Or maybe they simply are a highly visible 'canary in the coal mine' for what kind of human beings we are and that's why we need them to continue.
Last year one young rhino was found, still barely alive, after poachers, using chain saws had hacked away part of his face to take his horn off.  Is that really what kind of global society we are?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 30, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Did you enjoy them?  I hear they are high in protein and have no fat...



I didn't like them because the neighbour who fried them used too much oil. They were disgusting.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 30, 2015)

OK, I'll remember that when I fry up a batch...


----------



## Lon (Jul 30, 2015)

The world continues and goes on despite the extinction of certain species. Even if the Human Specie were to become extinct the world would still continue.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If mankind were to be become extinct things would probably be a LOT better ...



Finally!  A voice of reason.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> All animals matter. Although I'd be fine with mozzies, midges, fleas becoming extinct.



 But its either all of species or none..IMO
They ALL contribute for something on this planet altho I have no idea what fleas do.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 30, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> But its either all of species or none..IMO
> They ALL contribute for something on this planet altho I have no idea what fleas do.



What do cockroaches contribute?


----------



## Lara (Jul 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If mankind were to be become extinct things would probably be a LOT better ...


…it's not "if" but when. We're our own alpha predator and very effective…and then there's mother nature.

*Rhinos matter.* They're the 2nd largest land mammal next to Elephants and elephants will be gone too if China (mostly) continues to kill them off for their ivory. *Rhinos matter* because they're an "umbrella species". When we protect them we also protect many other species sharing their habitat like fish, snakes, birds, insects, and plants. *Rhinos matter *because they're just cool to look at. Look at all the visitors to Africa. What other animal looks like a Rhino?

Plus they make great pets...


----------



## Cookie (Jul 30, 2015)

To answer your question, Ralphy, and I'm sure you'll agree, every living thing deserves to be here on the planet, just as much as you and I deserve to be here.  When humans decide that is not the case, there are consequences, some very bad.


----------



## Lara (Jul 30, 2015)

*…and besides, they're theLiFe of the pArTy!!
*


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If mankind were to be become extinct things would probably be a LOT better ...



Mankind will. Give it time.   imp


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I ate grasshoppers in Uganda.



Do they have other fare also?   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What do cockroaches contribute?


They consume leaf litter and return nutrients to the soil.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

Debby said:


> In 1958 Mao ordered the extermination of sparrows in China.  He had determined that they were filthy, a nuisance and they were a major competitor for the grain that the Chinese were able to grow for humans.  So the population would drive sparrows away from their neighbourhoods via noise makers, pots and spoons, anything that made noise and frightened the birds away to only find a peaceful place to land where poisoned grain had been laid down for them.  They literally were hauling away truckloads of dead birds.
> 
> By 1960, they'd begun to realize the mistake they made as that country fell into a famine that killed 30 million people.  With the birds gone, the number of insects ballooned and ultimately, China found itself importing sparrows from Russia.
> 
> ...



Yes, it matters if rhinos or any other animals become extinct, especially at the hands of humans.  Excellent post Debby, the poachers and hunters have got to be stopped, what some of them do to those poor animals is sickening and heartbreaking.  http://www.worldwildlife.org/species/rhino


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 31, 2015)

imp said:


> Do they have other fare also?   imp



I liked the rest of their food.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If mankind were to be become extinct things would probably be a LOT better ...



I was kind of thinking the same thing.


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2015)

*Rhinos matter.* Artists have always loved them as an art subject 
from Early Chauvet Cave Paintings to Contemporary Art


----------



## Lara (Aug 26, 2015)

Tomorrow is "Just Because Day"...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok!  Here's an ideal species to make extinct.  Mosquitoes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm sure they have some use too Jim...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm sure they have some use too Jim...



So?  What is it?  Other than to spread disease?


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2015)

Rhinos, as large as they are, can be prey for lions who hunt in groups and so can bring them down. Not enough rhinos may = not enough lions. 

The lives of all animals are important to the rest of us. Even the fiercest and the humblest.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So?  What is it?  Other than to spread disease?




I think a whole bunch of critters have them for dinner.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2015)

well, whatever eats 'em needs to multiply as fast as those little Bast**ds do.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If mankind were to be become extinct things would probably be a LOT better ...



...but not for mankind.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What do cockroaches contribute?



They don't have to, its their planet.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I hear what Ralphy is saying. I'm a nature lover through and through. I understand that _everything _is related. Any change in one part changes all of the others. Yet the only unchanging fact in the universe is the existence of change itself. It _can_ not be stopped. I am a "tree hugger". Save the rain forest? You bet! On the other hand I see the enormous costs and human efforts spent in attempts to save every single creature on the planet, often at the cost to human beings. I am not talking about corporate conglomerates, but the poorest among us struggling to exist. In many cases its a hopeless case anyway, trying to prevent the inevitable. By our efforts to save things _we _effect the environment, often in ways that we didn't anticipate. Losing one thing affects all others. Likewise, saving one thing affects all others. Our evolutionary forbears were very happy to see the dinosaurs go. 
Having said all that; I agree, the rhino situation is horrible and must be stopped. Score another one for ignorance, superstition and greed.
 I was very happy to enjoy the return of the Bald Eagle. I grew up within walking distance of the Bronx Zoo. My earliest ambition was to work in the Reptile House. I love lions, tigers, and elephants right down to ants. 
All I'm saying here, is that we _can't_, and I'm not sure that we should save _everything._


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> In 1958 Mao ordered the extermination of sparrows in China.  He had determined that they were filthy, a nuisance and they were a major competitor for the grain that the Chinese were able to grow for humans.  So the population would drive sparrows away from their neighbourhoods via noise makers, pots and spoons, anything that made noise and frightened the birds away to only find a peaceful place to land where poisoned grain had been laid down for them.  They literally were hauling away truckloads of dead birds.
> 
> By 1960, they'd begun to realize the mistake they made as that country fell into a famine that killed 30 million people.  With the birds gone, the number of insects ballooned and ultimately, China found itself importing sparrows from Russia.
> 
> ...



Excellent post, Debby. I agree 100%. I saw that documentary with the wounded rhino. Terrible stuff!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> ...but not for mankind.



But I'm sure the animals would have one GREAT party ...


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> But I'm sure the animals would have one GREAT party ...



No doubt about that! I think we would be shocked at how quickly we would be forgotten and nature take over.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Lara said:


> *Rhinos matter.* Artists have always loved them as an art subject
> from Early Chauvet Cave Paintings to Contemporary Art



It always impresses me how aesthetically beautiful the "primitive" cave art is. Limited materials and a simple, direct approach often produce the best results. The kind of post I would expect to see from you. You don't have any Rhinos of your own, do you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2015)

That reminds me of the fate of Six Flags Louisiana after Hurricane Katrina. The park was swamped, plans for sale and redevelopment fell through and it ended up being a popular movie set.

The problem is that the movie folk have to hire animal wranglers to control the snakes and gators that have taken up residence there. :dread:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 27, 2015)

Matters to me Ralphy, Put me down as pro Rhinos.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2015)

CLICK HERE


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

*W**e Lo**v**e R**h**in**o**s

*


----------

